
GitHub is down - ecopoesis
https://github.com?2016-01-13
======
kbutler
Too bad git is a distributed version control system, so you have your
repositories locally and can continue work without remote access.

~~~
moron4hire
The specific problem today is that I have changes on my home PC that I
finished and pushed up to Github last night, but now I can't get them at work
this morning, because my home PC is behind a firewall. Also, my IP address is
not static, so there's no guarantee I'll even be able to find it to make it a
remote.

~~~
problems
There are a wide variety of solutions to that, they all fall under the general
name of "dynamic DNS". Most DNS providers have some sort of system for
updating it even. I use cloudflare and there's a wide variety of scripts that
can be used to automatically update CF DNS records. There's also some purpose-
built services and many home NAT routers include features for this.

~~~
moron4hire
Honestly, I'm not really sure it's worth the effort. I'd have to spend time
setting it up and baby sit it all year for the one time a year I am hurt by
the problem for a couple of hours. Or I could just take the office out for
expensive coffee and usually Github is back up again by the time we get back.

------
ComputerGuru
Obligatory Gogs plug: [https://gogs.io](https://gogs.io) It also has an
awesome automatic mirror mode that can remain sync'd to a remkte repository. I
don't care what your company does or how you run it, but please don't just
rely on Github to host your code without a mirror somewhere. There are
drawbacks to this incessant centralization.

~~~
mbertschler
Instead of Gogs it is now recommended to use Gitea, since it has more activity
(~400 more commits last time I checked) and is community driven:
[https://gitea.io/](https://gitea.io/)

According to their Blog: _Gitea is a community fork of the popular self-hosted
Git service Gogs. We’re a growing group of former Gogs users and contributors
who found the single-maintainer management model of Gogs frustrating and thus
decided to make an effort to build a more open and faster development model._
[https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-
gitea/](https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/)

~~~
abhixec
Is there any particular reason why this is recommended over Gogs?

~~~
sairamkunala
Gitea is a community fork of the popular self-hosted Git service Gogs. We’re a
growing group of former Gogs users and contributors who found the single-
maintainer management model of Gogs frustrating and thus decided to make an
effort to build a more open and faster development model.

This happened not before trying to convince @Unknwon about giving write
permissions to more people, among the community. He rightly considered Gogs
his own creature and didn’t want to let it grow outside of him, thus a fork
was necessary in order to set that code effectively free.

source: [https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-
gitea/](https://blog.gitea.io/2016/12/welcome-to-gitea/)

~~~
abhixec
ah my bad. I didn't realize that gogs was a single maintainer management
model.

------
leeoniya
how useful are these posts, really?

EDIT (20min after OP): someone should now submit "Github back up" thread

~~~
tbirrell
Very. We all need something to do while the internet dies.

------
pella
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)

------
Feanim
Shameless plug: I wrote a small service to monitor the status of many cloud
services (github included) in one page
[http://isserviceup.com](http://isserviceup.com)

~~~
pedrorijo91
next step: notify (email/slack/twitter/chrome extension/sms) subscribers when
a service is back (or down?)

~~~
pedrorijo91
btw: login with github, unlucky today

------
webmaven
GitHub's Twitter status post at the start of the outage:

[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/819940738452615168](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/819940738452615168)

Currently 442 retweets, 266 likes.

⋯

OK, they say it's back up:

[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/819947685503442945](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/819947685503442945)

------
mkurz
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus](https://twitter.com/githubstatus)

------
smaili
Also - [https://status.github.com](https://status.github.com)

------
berlam
There it is again: Friday the 13th. Well, it's time for home and side
projects.

~~~
PerryCox
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_cau...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Correlation_does_not_imply_causation)

~~~
berlam
Yes, that's right, for sure. You just need enough people talking about
something in a scary enough way to then become apprehensive about it yourself.
Once that happens it’s very easy not only to worry, but also to tie all minor
negative events that could happen at any given time to the superstition.

------
madlynormal
Good time for a coffee break!

~~~
smonff
Always ready for a GitHub down!

~~~
k__
At least it's 5 pm in here.

------
smonff
Take a breath. Read a book. Stop working, anyway it's Friday.

------
lugus35
This is just the end of the World...

------
patsplat
sigh

------
Keepo
Damn Russian hackers at it again.

~~~
imglorp
Maybe someone posted something that offended the Chinese again.

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/ddos-attacks-that-
cr...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/ddos-attacks-that-crippled-
github-linked-to-great-firewall-of-china/)

------
Ajedi32
It's working fine for me (Wisconsin, USA), did they fix it already?

------
katrotz
Screw you guys i'm going home

------
pella
Correlation does not imply causation!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_the_13th](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_the_13th)

